# Bedingt Images anzeigen



## Eisbär (12. Jul 2007)

Hallo

Mein Problem sollte, hoffe ich, keine große Hürde darstellen. Aber ich vergeude jetzt schon zwei Arbeitstage daran.

Ich möchte Bilder switchen, abhängig von einer Bedingung.
Mein Wissen über Jawa beschränkt sich auf 2 Tage Foren und Anleitungen lesen.

Ist der Wert 1 zeige Bild 1 ist der Wert nicht 1 zeige Bild 2.


So weit bin ich schon

An Stelle des Textes " Trichter Leer" soll ein Bild angezeigt werden. 
ABER WIE ?!

document.Image hat nicht funktioniert
einfach mir href auch nicht.
Was mach ich falsch.

Die Variable 1 in diesem Script wird später durch eine Fremde Variable aus einer Maschine ersetzt.
Die Maschine liest den HTML Code und setzt an diese Stelle eine 1 oder andere Zahlen.




```
<body>
<table><div>

	<script type="text/javascript">
  Zustand = 1;
 
  switch (Zustand) {
    
    case 1:  document.write("Trichter Leer");
                     break;

    default: document.write("Alles OK"); 
  }
 
</script></div>
```


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jul 2007)

dies ist kein JavaScript-Forum, also wundere dich nicht falls hier keiner sinnvoll antwortet,
und du dir nach nur 2 Tagen gleich ein neues Forum suchen musst 

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic17227_ihr-seid-falschen-forum.html


----------



## merlin2 (13. Jul 2007)

```
document.write("<img.../>");
```
So?


----------

